# truck and plow for hire



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looking for working this winter in the dupage area. i have a chevy 1500 thats reliable and a 7'6 superduty plow. let me know if any one has got any extra work they need help with. you can contact me through pm or post i cheack in here couple times a day!


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Sent you a PM...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

bump anyone?


----------

